# Good Morning from Durham Region Ontario



## Goldxxx (Mar 20, 2022)

Good Morning, New Member here. Not really new to the metalworking hobby. I got into it as a way to try and repair some old air rifles and maybe try to earn a bit of side cash making parts. This allows me to justify to my  Wife the cost of my hobby. 
Starting out with a small manual Sherline lathe and milling machine. Graduated to to a Myford ML7 lathe for a while. (I regret selling the Myford)  Now I have a 13 inch South Bend lathe that needs a bit of work. An Atlas horizontal mill. And a South Bend 7 inch shaper. I have been fortunate to adopt these machines for a while.
 The 13 inch South Bend lathe is a bit of overkill but it was one of those buy it now situations. I made the mistake of selling the Myford to make room for the South Bend. Not something I would do again. The Myford was a beautiful lathe but it had size limitations. I should have made room or dismantled it and carried it to the basement workshop. I don’t have a heated garage so I’m not as motivated to work in the winter. I want to open up the headstock of the South Bend and replace the oiling felts. 
The Atlas mill was a good purchase. I thought at the time I over payed for it. It came with almost every factory accessory except for a 1inch arbour. Now that I see the cost of the vintage stuff going through the roof I’m glad I didn’t haggle on the price. 
 The South Bend 7 inch Shaper is a gem. I traded it for a Drummond hand shaper.  It works. It has a few  minor issues. The main thing is that it has its original vice. I understand that this is important with the smaller bench top mills and shapers. I am still learning how to run it safely. It’s wonderful to watch while it does it’s thing. It puts a whole new angle on how parts can be made. And it’s forgiving because it’s slow. 
 I guess I am a bit of a tool hog. Always on the hunt for tooling. I try to upgrade my machines when I can. I like the hunt.  I’m looking down the road in about 10 years or so when I officially retire. This way I should have most of my big purchases taken care of. 
 I’d like to focus my machining skills on some dedicated projects or machines.  I can make parts and pieces for an existing machine if called upon but I’d like to see if I can start making something from scratch. Hopefully I’ve come to the right place. Robert


----------



## Chip Maker (Mar 20, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## crittermutt (Mar 20, 2022)

Welcome from Sherwood park, Ab.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 20, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 20, 2022)

Another welcome from Calgary.


----------



## whydontu (Mar 20, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver


----------



## trlvn (Mar 20, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville.  I know very little about horizontal mills.  Would you consider posting some pictures of yours and the various accessories?

Craig


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 22, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 22, 2022)

Welcome from farmland south of Chatham Ontario


----------



## Canadium (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello from a fellow "tool hunter" in Hamilton!


----------



## Aarknoid (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello from Burlington


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 22, 2022)

Goldxxx said:


> Good Morning, New Member here.



Where is Durham Region? Just south of Owen Sound?


----------

